
Teach yourself computer science - ausjke
https://teachyourselfcs.com/
======
ausjke
[https://github.com/ossu/computer-science](https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science) similar site

"Formal education will make you a living; self-education will make you a
fortune." \- Jim Rohn

